# Kernel "Pauses" at Synaptics Loading [Solved]

## alunduil

With the new 2.6.27 kernels (gentoo-sources and vanilla-sources) I have some very strange behaviour.  The kernel boot process appears to hang around the output of: input: SynPS/2 Synaptics Touchpad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input5.

I have looked through the configuration parameters with a fine tooth comb and cannot find anything out place.

I have upgraded the BIOS in the remote chance that it might fix the problem, and I've looked through all I can on google.

None of this searching has gotten me any closer to a solution.

The really strange part of this problem is that even though the kernel boot process effectively stops at this point if I hold down any keyboard key (such as alt) the process continues as normal.  Also, the pause only occurs when on battery power.  As soon as I plug in wall power the boot process picks up as if nothing strange is occurring.

I am running amd64 on an HP DV6810US Laptop with a Turion64X2 Processor.  

Kernel config file:

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.27-gentoo-r8

# Mon Feb 16 01:27:38 2009

#

CONFIG_64BIT=y

# CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

# CONFIG_GENERIC_LOCKBREAK is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_AOUT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

# CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR is not set

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

# CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_MARKERS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_CLK is not set

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE is not set

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

# CONFIG_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

#

# Memory hotplug is currently incompatible with Software Suspend

#

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER is not set

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_HEADER=y

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_BAY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=y

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_XFRM_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY_MIGRATE is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

CONFIG_INET_AH=y

CONFIG_INET_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED=y

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323 is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SANE is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_RATEEST is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPRANGE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OWNER is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RATEEST is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

CONFIG_IRDA=y

#

# IrDA protocols

#

# CONFIG_IRLAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRCOMM is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA is not set

#

# IrDA options

#

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

# CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG is not set

#

# Infrared-port device drivers

#

#

# SIR device drivers

#

# CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR is not set

#

# Dongle support

#

# CONFIG_KINGSUN_DONGLE is not set

# CONFIG_KSDAZZLE_DONGLE is not set

# CONFIG_KS959_DONGLE is not set

#

# FIR device drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_SIGMATEL_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_FIR is not set

CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR=y

CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR=y

CONFIG_ALI_FIR=y

CONFIG_VLSI_FIR=y

CONFIG_VIA_FIR=y

# CONFIG_MCS_FIR is not set

CONFIG_BT=y

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=y

CONFIG_BT_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=y

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=y

CONFIG_AF_RXRPC=y

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_RXKAD is not set

#

# Wireless

#

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

# CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

#

# Rate control algorithm selection

#

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_PID=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="pid"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

# CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

CONFIG_IDE_TIMINGS=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD_VERBOSE_ERRORS=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_SFF=y

#

# PCI IDE chipsets support

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_PMP is not set

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

CONFIG_PATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SCH is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

#

# Enable only one of the two stacks, unless you know what you are doing

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=y

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_RGMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_TAH is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_R6040 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_SC92031 is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8187 is not set

# CONFIG_ADM8211 is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

# CONFIG_P54_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_ATH5K=y

# CONFIG_ATH5K_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATH9K is not set

# CONFIG_IWLCORE is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_IWLAGN is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

# CONFIG_B43 is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

# CONFIG_RT2X00 is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HSO is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1280

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=800

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_DEVKMEM is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=y

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2_S4985 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

#

# Graphics adapter I2C/DDC channel drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_AT24 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCF8575 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7473 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

#

# Multimedia core support

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA is not set

#

# Multimedia drivers

#

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_EFI=y

# CONFIG_FB_IMAC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=256

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR is not set

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

# CONFIG_FONT_8x16 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_6x11 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_7x14 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_10x18 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

# CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_HIDRAW is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

CONFIG_MMC=y

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_UNSAFE_RESUME is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card Drivers

#

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_BOUNCE=y

# CONFIG_SDIO_UART is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_TEST is not set

#

# MMC/SD Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=y

# CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_WBSD is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

#

# LED drivers

#

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA9532 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_CLEVO_MAIL is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA955X is not set

#

# LED Triggers

#

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_IDE_DISK is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_DEFAULT_ON is not set

# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

CONFIG_EDAC=y

#

# Reporting subsystems

#

# CONFIG_EDAC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_EDAC_MM_EDAC=y

# CONFIG_EDAC_E752X is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC_I82975X is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC_I3000 is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC_I5000 is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC_I5100 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

#

# DMA Devices

#

# CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA is not set

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_EFI_VARS is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

# CONFIG_DMIID is not set

# CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ECRYPT_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

CONFIG_AFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_AFS_DEBUG is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

# CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ is not set

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS=y

# CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG_ON is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_STATS is not set

CONFIG_STACKTRACE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_LATENCYTOP=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

# CONFIG_FTRACE is not set

# CONFIG_IRQSOFF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SYSPROF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM=y

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80 is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=3

# CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING is not set

#

# Security options

#

CONFIG_KEYS=y

# CONFIG_KEYS_DEBUG_PROC_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

#

# Crypto core or helper

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Authenticated Encryption with Associated Data

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV is not set

#

# Block modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS is not set

#

# Hash modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

#

# Digest

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD128 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD160 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD320 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

#

# Ciphers

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64 is not set

#

# Compression

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_HIFN_795X is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

# CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

# CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF is not set

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_CRC7 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

Thanks in advance,

AlunduilLast edited by alunduil on Wed Feb 18, 2009 7:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Also please post the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo, as well as your /etc/fstab file, and I'll take a look at your kernel.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## alunduil

Thanks a lot!

lspci -n:

00:00.0 0500: 10de:0547 (rev a2)

00:01.0 0601: 10de:0548 (rev a2)

00:01.1 0c05: 10de:0542 (rev a2)

00:01.2 0500: 10de:0541 (rev a2)

00:01.3 0b40: 10de:0543 (rev a2)

00:02.0 0c03: 10de:055e (rev a2)

00:02.1 0c03: 10de:055f (rev a2)

00:04.0 0c03: 10de:055e (rev a2)

00:04.1 0c03: 10de:055f (rev a2)

00:06.0 0101: 10de:0560 (rev a1)

00:07.0 0403: 10de:055c (rev a1)

00:08.0 0604: 10de:0561 (rev a2)

00:09.0 0101: 10de:0550 (rev a2)

00:0a.0 0200: 10de:054c (rev a2)

00:0c.0 0604: 10de:0563 (rev a2)

00:0d.0 0604: 10de:0563 (rev a2)

00:12.0 0300: 10de:0531 (rev a2)

00:18.0 0600: 1022:1100

00:18.1 0600: 1022:1101

00:18.2 0600: 1022:1102

00:18.3 0600: 1022:1103

02:05.0 0c00: 1180:0832 (rev 05)

02:05.1 0805: 1180:0822 (rev 22)

02:05.2 0880: 1180:0843 (rev 12)

02:05.3 0880: 1180:0592 (rev 12)

02:05.4 0880: 1180:0852 (rev 12)

03:00.0 0200: 168c:001c (rev 01)

cat /proc/cpuinfo:

processor       : 0                

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD     

cpu family      : 15               

model           : 104              

model name      : AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-60

stepping        : 2                                           

cpu MHz         : 2000.000                                    

cache size      : 512 KB                                      

physical id     : 0                                           

siblings        : 2                                           

core id         : 0                                           

cpu cores       : 2                                           

apicid          : 0                                           

initial apicid  : 0                                           

fpu             : yes                                         

fpu_exception   : yes                                         

cpuid level     : 1                                           

wp              : yes                                         

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow rep_good nopl pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy 3dnowprefetch

bogomips        : 4000.25

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 104

model name      : AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-60

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 2000.000

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxextfxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow rep_good nopl pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy 3dnowprefetch

bogomips        : 4000.25

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps

and /etc/fstab:

/dev/sda1                               /boot                           ext3            noauto,noatime          1 2

/dev/mapper/crypt-swap         none                            swap            sw                             0 0

/dev/vg/swap                         none                            swap            sw                             0 0

/dev/sda3                              /                                  ext3            noatime                      0 1

/dev/vg/home                        /home                          ext3            noatime                      0 2

/dev/vg/usr                           /usr                              ext3            noatime                      0 2

/dev/vg/local                         /usr/local                      ext3            noatime                      0 2

/dev/vg/var                           /var                             ext3            noatime                      0 2

/dev/vg/opt                           /opt                             ext3            noatime                      0 2

/dev/vg/portage                    /usr/portage                 reiserfs        noatime,notail             0 2

/dev/vg/ccache                     /var/cache/ccache        reiserfs        noatime,notail              0 2

/dev/cdrom                          /mnt/cdrom                  auto            noauto,ro,user              0 0

proc                                    /proc                            proc            nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

shm                                    /dev/shm                      tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

Thanks again,

Alunduil

----------

## pappy_mcfae

It looks like you used one of my older seeds to set up your .config. For the most part, good job. However, having the libata drivers and the ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL mixed together is known to cause all manner of problem. I saw a few other things that needed tweaking, so I did it. For future reference, network device drivers work best as modules, especially wireless adapters.

Click here for your new .config. Compile as is.

For the best results, please do the following:

1) Move your .config file out of your kernel source directory (/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8 ).

2) Issue the command make mrproper. This is a destructive step. It returns the source to pristine condition. Unmoved .config files will be deleted!

3) Copy my .config into your source directory.

4) Issue the command make && make modules_install.

5) Install the kernel as you normally would, and reboot.

6) Once it boots, please post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded.

Even if things aren't totally right with the pad, send the /var/log/dmesg. It will give me an idea of what's failing, when.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## alunduil

Thanks, actually that's a kernel I seeded a few years ago myself, and have just been tweaking ever since.  

The problem is still happening.  When I boot (on battery power) it hangs at the SynPS/2 loading.  As you can see by the timestamps in dmesg.  The times start working properly after the 12 second mark because I plugged the machine into wall power.

I've got your kernel config up and running and the dmesg output is below:

, 30df]

[    0.120560] PCI: 0000:00:09.0 reg 24 32bit mmio: [f6484000, f6485fff]

[    0.120604] PCI: 0000:00:0a.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [f6488000, f6488fff]

[    0.120608] PCI: 0000:00:0a.0 reg 14 io port: [30f8, 30ff]

[    0.120612] PCI: 0000:00:0a.0 reg 18 32bit mmio: [f6489c00, f6489cff]

[    0.120616] PCI: 0000:00:0a.0 reg 1c 32bit mmio: [f6489800, f648980f]

[    0.120641] pci 0000:00:0a.0: supports D1

[    0.120643] pci 0000:00:0a.0: supports D2

[    0.120645] pci 0000:00:0a.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.120862] pci 0000:00:0a.0: PME# disabled

[    0.121013] pci 0000:00:0c.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.121229] pci 0000:00:0c.0: PME# disabled

[    0.121467] pci 0000:00:0d.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.121682] pci 0000:00:0d.0: PME# disabled

[    0.121997] PCI: 0000:00:12.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [f5000000, f5ffffff]

[    0.122002] PCI: 0000:00:12.0 reg 14 64bit mmio: [d0000000, dfffffff]

[    0.122007] PCI: 0000:00:12.0 reg 1c 64bit mmio: [f4000000, f4ffffff]

[    0.122012] PCI: 0000:00:12.0 reg 30 32bit mmio: [0, 1ffff]

[    0.122114] PCI: 0000:02:05.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [0, 7ff]

[    0.122149] pci 0000:02:05.0: supports D1

[    0.122151] pci 0000:02:05.0: supports D2

[    0.122153] pci 0000:02:05.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.122367] pci 0000:02:05.0: PME# disabled

[    0.122600] PCI: 0000:02:05.1 reg 10 32bit mmio: [f6100800, f61008ff]

[    0.122635] pci 0000:02:05.1: supports D1

[    0.122636] pci 0000:02:05.1: supports D2

[    0.122638] pci 0000:02:05.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.122853] pci 0000:02:05.1: PME# disabled

[    0.123001] PCI: 0000:02:05.2 reg 10 32bit mmio: [f6100c00, f6100cff]

[    0.123036] pci 0000:02:05.2: supports D1

[    0.123038] pci 0000:02:05.2: supports D2

[    0.123040] pci 0000:02:05.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.123257] pci 0000:02:05.2: PME# disabled

[    0.123487] PCI: 0000:02:05.3 reg 10 32bit mmio: [f6101000, f61010ff]

[    0.123522] pci 0000:02:05.3: supports D1

[    0.123523] pci 0000:02:05.3: supports D2

[    0.123525] pci 0000:02:05.3: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.123741] pci 0000:02:05.3: PME# disabled

[    0.124003] PCI: 0000:02:05.4 reg 10 32bit mmio: [f6101400, f61014ff]

[    0.124038] pci 0000:02:05.4: supports D1

[    0.124039] pci 0000:02:05.4: supports D2

[    0.124041] pci 0000:02:05.4: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.124256] pci 0000:02:05.4: PME# disabled

[    0.124495] pci 0000:00:08.0: transparent bridge

[    0.124707] PCI: bridge 0000:00:08.0 32bit mmio: [f6100000, f61fffff]

[    0.124742] PCI: bridge 0000:00:0c.0 io port: [4000, 4fff]

[    0.124745] PCI: bridge 0000:00:0c.0 32bit mmio: [f2000000, f3ffffff]

[    0.124748] PCI: bridge 0000:00:0c.0 64bit mmio pref: [f0000000, f1ffffff]

[    0.124783] PCI: 0000:03:00.0 reg 10 64bit mmio: [f6000000, f600ffff]

[    0.124863] PCI: bridge 0000:00:0d.0 32bit mmio: [f6000000, f60fffff]

[    0.124872] bus 00 -> node 0

[    0.124879] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.125057] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P0._PRT]

[    0.125080] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.XVR1._PRT]

[    0.125119] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.XVR2._PRT]

[    0.159199] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5) *10

[    0.159676] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 7) *11

[    0.159676] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 10) *0, disabled.

[    0.159685] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 11) *0, disabled.

[    0.160196] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK1E] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

[    0.160682] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK2E] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

[    0.161196] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK3E] (IRQs 1 :Cool:  *0, disabled.

[    0.161678] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK4E] (IRQs 19) *10

[    0.162192] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs *10)

[    0.163196] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS0] (IRQs 1 :Cool:  *11

[    0.163664] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS2] (IRQs 22) *7

[    0.164437] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 20) *11

[    0.164908] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 21) *10

[    0.165196] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LGPU] (IRQs 16) *10

[    0.165666] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPID] (IRQs 22) *0, disabled.

[    0.166196] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSI0] (IRQs 23) *11

[    0.166667] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [Z018] (IRQs 1 :Cool:  *5

[    0.167200] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [Z019] (IRQs 22) *10

[    0.167677] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs *11)

[    0.169099] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

[    0.169329] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.169329] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.173220] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

[    0.173430] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.174056] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.174989] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.174998] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.175211] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.175211] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.176002] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.179989] NET: Registered protocol family 23

[    0.180229] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.13

[    0.181005] NET: Registered protocol family 31

[    0.181218] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    0.181430] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    0.189095] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 31

[    0.189348] hpet0: 3 32-bit timers, 25000000 Hz

[    0.190989] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

[    0.191016] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

[    0.191051] ACPI: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.194288] system 00:02: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

[    0.194700] system 00:03: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

[    0.194913] system 00:03: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

[    0.195129] system 00:03: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

[    0.195356] system 00:03: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff has been reserved

[    0.195569] system 00:03: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

[    0.195784] system 00:03: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

[    0.196004] system 00:04: ioport range 0x360-0x361 has been reserved

[    0.196225] system 00:04: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

[    0.196452] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xffc00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

[    0.196861] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

[    0.197276] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff could not be reserved

[    0.197697] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfed00000-0xfed00fff has been reserved

[    0.197914] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfef00000-0xfef00fff has been reserved

[    0.202866] pci 0000:00:08.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

[    0.203081] pci 0000:00:08.0:   IO window: disabled

[    0.203311] pci 0000:00:08.0:   MEM window: 0xf6100000-0xf61fffff

[    0.203526] pci 0000:00:08.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.203742] pci 0000:00:0c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:04

[    0.203956] pci 0000:00:0c.0:   IO window: 0x4000-0x4fff

[    0.204170] pci 0000:00:0c.0:   MEM window: 0xf2000000-0xf3ffffff

[    0.204395] pci 0000:00:0c.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000f0000000-0x000000f1ffffff

[    0.204805] pci 0000:00:0d.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

[    0.205017] pci 0000:00:0d.0:   IO window: disabled

[    0.205237] pci 0000:00:0d.0:   MEM window: 0xf6000000-0xf60fffff

[    0.205455] pci 0000:00:0d.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.205674] pci 0000:00:08.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.205680] pci 0000:00:0c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.205684] pci 0000:00:0d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.205687] bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0, ffff]

[    0.205900] bus: 00 index 1 mmio: [0, ffffffffffffffff]

[    0.206114] bus: 02 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.206338] bus: 02 index 1 mmio: [f6100000, f61fffff]

[    0.206551] bus: 02 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.206760] bus: 02 index 3 io port: [0, ffff]

[    0.206972] bus: 02 index 4 mmio: [0, ffffffffffffffff]

[    0.207186] bus: 04 index 0 io port: [4000, 4fff]

[    0.207410] bus: 04 index 1 mmio: [f2000000, f3ffffff]

[    0.207621] bus: 04 index 2 mmio: [f0000000, f1ffffff]

[    0.207834] bus: 04 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.208045] bus: 03 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.208270] bus: 03 index 1 mmio: [f6000000, f60fffff]

[    0.208482] bus: 03 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.208691] bus: 03 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.208908] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.218335] IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.219886] TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.223471] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.224466] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

[    0.224679] TCP reno registered

[    0.227373] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.227845] Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

[    0.233233] NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/O].

[    0.233686] msgmni has been set to 5776

[    0.234073] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.234374] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.234616] pci 0000:00:00.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

[    0.234988] pci 0000:00:07.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

[    0.235232] pci 0000:00:08.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

[    0.235471] pci 0000:00:09.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

[    0.235697] pci 0000:00:0a.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

[    0.235924] pci 0000:00:0c.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

[    0.236157] pci 0000:00:0d.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

[    0.236393] pci 0000:00:12.0: Boot video device

[    0.236534] pcieport-driver 0000:00:0c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.236556] pcieport-driver 0000:00:0c.0: found MSI capability

[    0.236788] pci_express 0000:00:0c.0:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.236845] pci_express 0000:00:0c.0:pcie03: allocate port service

[    0.236924] pcieport-driver 0000:00:0d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.236946] pcieport-driver 0000:00:0d.0: found MSI capability

[    0.237189] pci_express 0000:00:0d.0:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.237239] pci_express 0000:00:0d.0:pcie03: allocate port service

[    0.240943] hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

[    0.241057] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.241278] Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

[    0.241688] Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

[    0.243685] ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (off-line)

[    0.519570] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[    0.520006] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

[    0.526278] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

[    0.526601] input: Sleep Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1

[    0.529278] ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

[    0.529597] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input2

[    0.777360] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[    0.777727] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input3

[    0.783021] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

[    0.788653] acpi device:25: registered as cooling_device0

[    0.789208] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:23/input/input4

[    0.795277] ACPI: Video Device [UVGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    0.795963] ACPI: processor limited to max C-state 1

[    0.796249] ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

[    0.796574] processor ACPI0007:00: registered as cooling_device1

[    0.796791] ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

[    0.797153] ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

[    0.797488] processor ACPI0007:01: registered as cooling_device2

[    0.797704] ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

[    0.803045] ACPI Exception (thermal-0377): AE_OK, No or invalid critical threshold [20080609]

[    0.804535] loop: module loaded

[    0.804858] tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

[    0.805070] tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

[    0.805881] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    0.806148] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    0.806479] ahci 0000:00:09.0: version 3.0

[    0.806843] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSI0] enabled at IRQ 23

[    0.807068] ahci 0000:00:09.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LSI0] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    0.807581] ahci 0000:00:09.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0xf impl IDE mode

[    0.807998] ahci 0000:00:09.0: flags: 64bit sntf led clo pmp pio slum part

[    0.808215] ahci 0000:00:09.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.808626] scsi0 : ahci

[    0.809048] scsi1 : ahci

[    0.809408] scsi2 : ahci

[    0.809755] scsi3 : ahci

[    0.810135] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xf6484000 port 0xf6484100 irq 317

[    0.810554] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xf6484000 port 0xf6484180 irq 317

[    0.810966] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xf6484000 port 0xf6484200 irq 317

[    0.811381] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xf6484000 port 0xf6484280 irq 317

[    1.116030] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    1.117459] ata1.00: ATA-7: ST9100821AS, 3.AAB, max UDMA/133

[    1.117677] ata1.00: 195371568 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    1.119315] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.424024] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.740028] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.045028] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.045355] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST9100821AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.046042] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 195371568 512-byte hardware sectors (100030 MB)

[    2.046291] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.046502] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.046524] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.047004] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 195371568 512-byte hardware sectors (100030 MB)

[    2.047231] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.047451] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.047473] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.047886]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

[    2.052950] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.053308] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    2.053666] pata_amd 0000:00:06.0: version 0.3.10

[    2.053711] pata_amd 0000:00:06.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.053786] scsi4 : pata_amd

[    2.054135] scsi5 : pata_amd

[    2.054796] ata5: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x30c0 irq 14

[    2.055015] ata6: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x30c8 irq 15

[    2.225309] ata5.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L632N, 0503, max MWDMA2

[    2.225537] ata5: nv_mode_filter: 0x39f&0x39f->0x39f, BIOS=0x0 (0xc700) ACPI=0x39f (120:600:0x12)

[    2.247247] ata5.00: configured for MWDMA2

[    2.247495] ata6: port disabled. ignoring.

[    2.247533] isa bounce pool size: 16 pages

[    2.248554] scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L632N  0503 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.256385] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    2.256796] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    2.257193] sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    2.257330] sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    2.257939] ohci1394 0000:02:05.0: enabling device (0100 -> 0102)

[    2.258512] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] enabled at IRQ 5

[    2.258735] ohci1394 0000:02:05.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNK1] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

[    2.311397] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[5]  MMIO=[f6100000-f61007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/4]

[    2.314961] usbmon: debugfs is not available

[    2.315524] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS2] enabled at IRQ 22

[    2.315743] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: PCI INT B -> Link[LUS2] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    2.316158] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.316161] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.316454] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    2.316895] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

[    2.317113] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    2.317133] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 22, io mem 0xf6489000

[    2.323027] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[    2.323551] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.323828] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.324047] hub 1-0:1.0: 7 ports detected

[    2.425606] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [Z019] enabled at IRQ 22

[    2.425823] ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: PCI INT B -> Link[Z019] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    2.426241] ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.426244] ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.426523] ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    2.426961] ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: debug port 1

[    2.427175] ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    2.427180] ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: irq 22, io mem 0xf6489400

[    2.433023] ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[    2.433527] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.433796] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.434016] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.636244] ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    2.636622] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS0] enabled at IRQ 18

[    2.636843] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LUS0] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    2.637270] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.637274] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    2.637548] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    2.637975] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 18, io mem 0xf6486000

[    2.690111] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.690387] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.690605] hub 3-0:1.0: 7 ports detected

[    2.791556] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [Z018] enabled at IRQ 18

[    2.791770] ohci_hcd 0000:00:04.0: PCI INT A -> Link[Z018] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    2.792186] ohci_hcd 0000:00:04.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.792190] ohci_hcd 0000:00:04.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    2.792470] ohci_hcd 0000:00:04.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    2.792891] ohci_hcd 0000:00:04.0: irq 18, io mem 0xf6487000

[    2.845117] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.845391] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.845608] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.160028] usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

[    3.323133] usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.326838] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    3.327065] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    3.327354] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    3.327567] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    3.327887] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSE0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    3.355246] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    3.355471] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    3.355823] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    3.393537] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input5

[    3.400309] rtc_cmos 00:07: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    3.400556] rtc0: alarms up to one year, y3k, hpet irqs

[    3.400809] i2c /dev entries driver

[    3.401365] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.14.0-ioctl (2008-04-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    3.401845] Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.10

[    3.404457] usbcore: registered new interface driver hci_usb

[    3.404674] Bluetooth: Virtual HCI driver ver 1.2

[    3.404937] Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.2

[    3.405154] Bluetooth: HCI H4 protocol initialized

[    3.405378] Bluetooth: HCI BCSP protocol initialized

[    3.405589] Bluetooth: HCILL protocol initialized

[    3.405798] Bluetooth: Broadcom Blutonium firmware driver ver 1.2

[    3.406058] usbcore: registered new interface driver bcm203x

[    3.406281] Bluetooth: Digianswer Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.10

[    3.406534] usbcore: registered new interface driver bpa10x

[    3.406750] Bluetooth: BlueFRITZ! USB driver ver 1.2

[    3.407014] usbcore: registered new interface driver bfusb

[    3.407229] Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth SDIO driver ver 0.1

[    3.407507] EDAC MC: Ver: 2.1.0 Feb 16 2009

[    3.408170] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    3.409951] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    3.410220] sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

[    3.410436] sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

[    3.410664] sdhci-pci 0000:02:05.1: SDHCI controller found [1180:0822] (rev 22)

[    3.411477] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] enabled at IRQ 7

[    3.411698] sdhci-pci 0000:02:05.1: PCI INT B -> Link[LNK2] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

[    3.413133] sdhci-pci 0000:02:05.1: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.

[    3.414622] Registered led device: mmc0

[    3.415902] mmc0: SDHCI controller on PCI [0000:02:05.1] using DMA

[    3.417222] ricoh-mmc: Ricoh MMC Controller disabling driver

[    3.417440] ricoh-mmc: Copyright(c) Philip Langdale

[    3.417665] ricoh-mmc: Ricoh MMC controller found at 0000:02:05.2 [1180:0843] (rev 12)

[    3.418093] ricoh-mmc: Controller is now disabled.

[    3.418459] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    3.418722] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    3.418934] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[    3.419221] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.17.

[    3.419438] ALSA device list:

[    3.419647]   No soundcards found.

[    3.420033] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[    3.421121] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    3.421364] TCP cubic registered

[    3.421583] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    3.421803] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    3.422022] NET: Registered protocol family 15

[    3.422243] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.11

[    3.422465] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[    3.422684] Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.6

[    3.422908] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[    3.423160] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

[    3.423388] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

[    3.423602] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.10

[    3.423812] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

[    3.424029] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

[    3.424242] Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

[    3.424598] NET: Registered protocol family 33

[    3.424846] powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-60 processors (2 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)

[    3.428038] powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x12

[    3.428263] powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x13

[    3.428477] powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x8 (1600 MHz), vid 0x14

[    3.428689] powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0x0 (800 MHz), vid 0x1e

[    3.429203] kAFS: Red Hat AFS client v0.1 registering.

[    3.429639] rtc_cmos 00:07: setting system clock to 2009-02-17 05:22:04 UTC (1234848124)

[    3.576596] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00241b0014e9de00]

[    4.274594] Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.3, id: 0x1a0b1, caps: 0xa04711/0xa00000

[    4.355667] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input6

[   12.339652] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = 4398045908529 ns)

[   12.459302] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[   12.459524] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

[   12.459752] Freeing unused kernel memory: 316k freed

[   12.460165] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   13.792818] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] enabled at IRQ 21

[   13.792831] HDA Intel 0000:00:07.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LAZA] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[   13.792863] HDA Intel 0000:00:07.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   13.827221] forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.61.

[   13.827692] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 20

[   13.827704] forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LMAC] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[   13.827709] forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   14.047007] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[   14.059126] ath_hal: Unknown symbol add_preempt_count

[   14.059228] ath_hal: Unknown symbol debug_smp_processor_id

[   14.059345] ath_hal: Unknown symbol sub_preempt_count

[   14.073923] wlan: Unknown symbol add_preempt_count

[   14.074222] wlan: Unknown symbol debug_smp_processor_id

[   14.074894] wlan: Unknown symbol sub_preempt_count

[   14.083826] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_check_mic

[   14.083933] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_encap

[   14.084043] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_input

[   14.084144] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ifattach

[   14.084279] ath_pci: Unknown symbol _ath_hal_attach

[   14.084424] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_beacon_update

[   14.084524] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_hal_process_noisefloor

[   14.084603] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_find_rxnode

[   14.084765] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_skb_track

[   14.084845] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_dev_kfree_skb_list

[   14.084925] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ref_node

[   14.085045] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_vap_setup

[   14.085125] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ifdetach

[   14.085235] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_input_monitor

[   14.085324] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_dev_kfree_skb

[   14.085408] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_unref_node

[   14.085495] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_hal_computetxtime

[   14.085603] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_crypto_newkey

[   14.085715] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_crypto_setkey

[   14.085866] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_dump_pkt

[   14.085946] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_create_vap

[   14.086026] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_dev_alloc_skb

[   14.086104] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_hal_mhz2ieee

[   14.086183] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_running

[   14.086348] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_cipher_none

[   14.086477] ath_pci: Unknown symbol _ath_hal_detach

[   14.086557] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_crypto_delkey

[   14.086639] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_debug_global

[   14.086718] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_skb_untrack

[   14.086798] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_media_change

[   14.086877] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_beacon_miss

[   14.086957] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_beacon_alloc

[   14.087043] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_getcfframe

[   14.087123] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_iterate_nodes

[   14.087271] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_vap_attach

[   14.087351] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wme_updateparams

[   14.087430] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ibss_merge

[   14.087659] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_mhz2ieee

[   14.087736] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_hal_probe

[   14.087816] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rate_attach

[   14.087917] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_hal_print_decoded_register

[   14.088027] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rate_detach

[   14.088206] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_send_qosnulldata

[   14.088294] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_create_vap

[   14.088374] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wme_acnames

[   14.088558] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_input_all

[   14.088650] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_media_status

[   14.088729] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_start_running

[   14.088809] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_vap_detach

[   14.088888] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_announce

[   14.088968] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_mark_dfs

[   14.089068] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_chan2ieee

[   14.089236] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_state_name

[   14.089392] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_hal_init_channels

[   14.089472] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_dturbo_switch

[   14.089559] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_crypto_encap

[   14.089644] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_chan2mode

[   14.089727] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_getrssi

[   14.089806] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_find_txnode

[   14.089886] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_cancel_scan

[   14.090009] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_hal_getwirelessmodes

[   14.340056] forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x732 @ 1, addr 00:1e:68:50:85:ec

[   14.340062] forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: highdma pwrctl mgmt timirq lnktim msi desc-v3

[   14.340529] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK4E] enabled at IRQ 19

[   14.340541] ath5k_pci 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LK4E] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[   14.340549] ath5k_pci 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   14.340586] ath5k_pci 0000:03:00.0: registered as 'phy0'

[   14.345397] ath5k phy0: Support for RF2425 is under development.

[   14.381553] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'pid'

[   14.383145] ath5k phy0: Atheros AR2425 chip found (MAC: 0xe2, PHY: 0x70)

[   14.384709] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LGPU] enabled at IRQ 16

[   14.384723] nvidia 0000:00:12.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LGPU] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   14.384730] nvidia 0000:00:12.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   14.384955] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  177.82  Tue Nov  4 16:50:05 PST 2008

[   19.792224] EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

[   26.075273] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   26.075410] EXT3 FS on dm-6, internal journal

[   26.075416] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[   26.094874] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   26.094949] EXT3 FS on dm-5, internal journal

[   26.094953] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[   26.136506] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   26.136592] EXT3 FS on dm-3, internal journal

[   26.136595] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[   26.155158] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   26.155245] EXT3 FS on dm-4, internal journal

[   26.155248] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[   26.176545] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   26.176652] EXT3 FS on dm-2, internal journal

[   26.176655] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[   26.186331] ReiserFS: dm-1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

[   26.186340] ReiserFS: dm-1: using ordered data mode

[   26.186482] ReiserFS: dm-1: journal params: device dm-1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

[   26.188349] ReiserFS: dm-1: checking transaction log (dm-1)

[   26.188637] ReiserFS: dm-1: Using r5 hash to sort names

[   26.239019] ReiserFS: dm-7: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

[   26.239028] ReiserFS: dm-7: using ordered data mode

[   26.239169] ReiserFS: dm-7: journal params: device dm-7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

[   26.241061] ReiserFS: dm-7: checking transaction log (dm-7)

[   26.241277] ReiserFS: dm-7: Using r5 hash to sort names

[   26.517761] Adding 4008208k swap on /dev/mapper/crypt-swap.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4008208k

[   26.555133] Adding 2097144k swap on /dev/mapper/vg-swap.  Priority:-2 extents:1 across:2097144k

Thanks again,

Alunduil

----------

## MichaelLong

I can confirm the loading behavior of the SynPS/2 on my IBM ThinkPad T40p. Here I've a dalay of ~5 seconds.

Because it isn't actually a bug I hasitate to file a bug at bugzilla.kernel.org but consider yourself to do so.

There are some known activities to bring down kernel boot times http://lwn.net/Articles/299483/ maybe

in that context some hints to the kernel devs would be appropriate.

Cheers

Michael Long

----------

## alunduil

I don't think we're seeing the same phenomenon.  In my case, when it gets to loading SynPS/2 (while on battery power) the kernel hangs until it receives an interrupt of some sort (whether that is hitting a key on the keyboard or plugging in the wall power).  I've waited for the kernel to continue past that point for minutes.  Then as soon as I plug in the power adapter boot moves along like normal.

Regards,

Alunduil

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Ok. the first thing is that it's not the synaptics. To the best of my knowledge, printk prints the event after it's happened, not before. Therefore, [ 12.339652] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = 4398045908529 ns)  is the most likely cause of the problem. 

For this, you may have to do a bit of experimentation with the timing. I'm not sure as to the root of this issue, but perhaps someone who does know will come by. I've seen it before but I've never seen it take eight seconds to resolve the issue, either.

Sorry I can't be more informative.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## alunduil

Thanks for reminding me of that.  Once I knew the correct line to check, I googled it up and found that I needed to specify my clocksouce.

Adding clocksource=hpet to my kernel line fixed me all up, and now there is no delay.  Going to check that this fixes my suspend problems as well, but marking this as solved!

Thanks,

Alunduil

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I'm glad to hear you got it sorted. That always makes me happy!

Happy Gentooing!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## alunduil

I was double checking my results from this problem, and found that it was actually this parameter that caused the problem:

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y 

Switching that to no, solved everything not the clocksource=hpet.

Regards,

Alunduil

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I bet you learned a bit about the kernel, too..hehehe

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

